# Crawl Space Insulation



## howard.wheaton (Oct 7, 2008)

I am looking to have insulation placed along sill plate and and walls of my crawl space (just poured a concrete floor) and just found out that I can't install faced fiberglass (paper would need to be exposed and fire code won't allow that) so I figured I would go with the rigid foam, but fire code won't allow that either since it won't be covered (gypsum board, etc...), so it looks like I am stuck with unfaced fiberglass. Does anyone have any other suggestions? I went to Menards, Lowe's and Home Depot and they all agreed that I would have to go with the unfaced. There is a brand at Menards from John Manville which is ComfortTherm, which is encapsulated and is wrapped in a plastic Here is the link...

http://www.jmhomeowner.com/products/product.asp?category=FiberGlass&Product=ComfortTherm

Any thoughts on this or ideas?

Thanks,


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

If paper or foam is not allowed, I seriously doubt "plastic encapsulated" is going to be......it's just basically insulation in a plastic "sleeve". It's nice to work with if you're rolling it out in an attic between the joists. You really can't staple it as the insulation is not "attached" to the plastic. You could actually pull the insulation out of the "sleeve" if you wanted to use it I suppose.........As I recall it doesn't itch nearly as badly as fiberglass (it's been a few yrs. since I used it in my attic). Was one of the real "selling points" when it first came out. They sell pre-cut wire supports to hold insulation in place between the joists/studs which should work for your unfaced insulation (whichever you decide on).


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

What about something like this:
http://www.certainteed.com/NR/rdonlyres/FD5731FF-0E6E-4E0F-9ABD-068BC6D199C1/0/30211295.pdf


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Under "technical data" it lists fire rating. Call the local inspection dept. or fire marshal more appropriately) and inquire if this meets local standards.......all municipalities are different.


----------



## howard.wheaton (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks. that Certainteed like similar to the JM. Dow Thermax is a rigid polyisocyanurate ubsulation that meets code. Has anyone ever dealt with that?


----------

